

Managing 400m users, Disqus shares 3 hacks for a better UX in lean startups - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/28/managing-400m-users-disqus-shares-3-hacks-for-a-better-ux-in-lean-startups/

======
brianbreslin
this followed what was an excellent talk by @ckj. totally blew everyone's mind
with their @font-face icon rendering hack they do.

~~~
g0atbutt
Yes, he did a fantastic job. Here's a link to the Disqus blog where Chris
talks about @font-face [http://blog.disqus.com/post/2944356158/introducing-
houdini-t...](http://blog.disqus.com/post/2944356158/introducing-houdini-the-
new-look-of-disqus)

------
ehutch79
it doesn't really make much sense...

maybe it would make more sense if there was video or audio along with it?

~~~
g0atbutt
I'm not really sure what you're talking about… Did the video not play for you?

